# THE mastery of Paul Johnson



## Predator56 (Oct 17, 2009)

think about this, we are a year and a half into this.

We have one of the worst kickoff cover teams in football

statistically a terrible defense though they played ok tonight

a kicker who cant make field goals

a punter who cant punt farther than 35 yards, sometimes he kicks it 20 yards


IT DOESNT MATTTER


PAUL JOHNSON MAKES ADJUSTEMNTS AND OUT SCHEMES   the other coach

WHERE IS CHAN GAILEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2009)

I will give it to you guys...I didn't think GT had a chance tonight....Paul Johnson is one heck of a coach....Chan gailey would have lost 75% of the close games that Paul has won....


----------



## schleylures (Oct 17, 2009)

No defense all year then when you need it it comes. When you need offense it comes. I would like to win a game from begiinng to end and not be on the side of my sat all game. CPJ is more than likely savig that for the dawgs.


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 17, 2009)

I dare say PJ does waaaaaaaaaaay more with talent than MR RIcht does???? comments?


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> I dare say PJ does waaaaaaaaaaay more with talent than MR RIcht does???? comments?



I wouldn't go that far....You got to look at all the wins CMR has in his years at UGA....This was also CMR's first head coaching job...PJ has been HC at 3 or 4?? UGA is down right now and everyone knows that....When PJ beats UGA 7 years in a row then maybe he will be on to something......On a side note this dawg fan thinks it will be 2 in a row this year...


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 17, 2009)

we have never had a top 10 recruiting class, you guys have one every year


WHo has more talent UGA or GT??

UGA does by FAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

THEY ALWAYS DO AND ALWAYS WILL


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> we have never had a top 10 rtecruiting class, you guys have won every year



Yeah but we have Willie Martinez and Mike Bobo too...Thats gotta count for something...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> I wouldn't go that far....You got to look at all the wins CMR has in his years at UGA....This was also CMR's first head coaching job...PJ has been HC at 3 or 4?? UGA is down right now and everyone knows that....When PJ beats UGA 7 years in a row then maybe he will be on to something......On a side note this dawg fan thinks it will be 2 in a row this year...



Oh God, a history lesson.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Oh God, a history lesson.



Yeah...So listen up....


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 17, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Yeah but we have Willie Martinez and Mike Bobo too...Thats gotta count for something...



thanks for making me point....

we do more with less

you guys do less with more


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Is Tech all of a sudden in the Sec?   Nuff said ! But, congrats on whooping up on Va.Tech! ------GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 17, 2009)

Great win all the way around. This game would not have been close without that last turnover. Cut out those mistakes and let the D perform like that every week and Tech is tough to beat!!!  Go Jackets!!!


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hut2 said:


> Is Tech all of a sudden in the Sec?   Nuff said ! But, congrats on whooping up on Va.Tech! ------GO DAWGS!!!!


YAH THE SEC

ARMY WENT INTO VANDY AND WHIPPED them also


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hut2 said:


> Is Tech all of a sudden in the Sec?   Nuff said ! But, congrats on whooping up on Va.Tech! ------GO DAWGS!!!!



What that makes less sense than UGA thinking they got a chance against FLA. So all of a sudden you have to be in the SEC to be a good football team  aside from Bama and Fla I havent been impressed by anyother SEC team this year so far, Except maybe TENN last week


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 17, 2009)

i agree, SEC is top heavy with 2  great teams and maybe 3-4 good  (LSU, ople miss, carolina)


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 17, 2009)

jrmmh1215 said:


> What that makes less sense than UGA thinking they got a chance against FLA. So all of a sudden you have to be in the SEC to be a good football team  aside from Bama and Fla I havent been impressed by anyother SEC team this year so far, Except maybe TENN last week



Yes, you said it right not great this year but, wearing other conferences out for years. Who's army? We beat Ark. so, let Fla. play like they did today & we sure do have a chance. Yes, Ga. has Issues but, the acc cannot claim to be nowhere close to the sec!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hut2 said:


> Yes, you said it right not great this year but, wearing other conferences out for years. Who's army? We beat Ark. so, let Fla. play like they did today & we sure do have a chance. Yes, Ga. has Issues but, the acc cannot claim to be nowhere close to the sec!



You are right the ACC is no where near the SEC as a whole but I would be willing to bet that top three teams in the ACC would rival most of the top ten teams in the nation. And once again you are right you did beat ARK. but they didn't play ya'll like they did FLA if UGA would have been playing ARK.  tonight it would have been a totally different score. and I am predicting a 45 to 14 FLA and UGA game  of coarse FLA is the winner here.


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 17, 2009)

man pj had it on tonight, you could tell he saw somethin in the first half that they werent executing because they came out in the second and had so much more success, must have laid into em in the locker room


----------



## jdgator (Oct 18, 2009)

I have to say, GT'ers should be enjoying life right now.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 18, 2009)

jrmmh1215 said:


> You are right the ACC is no where near the SEC as a whole but I would be willing to bet that top three teams in the ACC would rival most of the top ten teams in the nation. And once again you are right you did beat ARK. but they didn't play ya'll like they did FLA if UGA would have been playing ARK.  tonight it would have been a totally different score. and I am predicting a 45 to 14 FLA and UGA game  of coarse FLA is the winner here.



They had at one time (on friday ) Fl. by 28 pts over Ark. ,told my gator friend no way! Won't believe the DAWGS will lose by 30 to Fla. either. They may b sand bagging but, they just don't look quite right. Honestly noone in the country looks unbeatable at this point in the season to me. Hey, I'm from Ga. & I've always pulled for Tech ,except when y'all play us. I'm pulling for y'all to win the acc. But, we'll be back to claim a little glory too.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 18, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> thanks for making me point....
> 
> we do more with less
> 
> you guys do less with more



Just a quick little question from an innocent bystander.....

Exactly what have you done that you would consider "more", other than 1 win over UGA in the last 8 years? 

Please explain....


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 18, 2009)

How did this thread turn into another dawg fan hanging his hat on the rest of the SEC?  If that makes you sleep better at night have at it. Most years I would give it to you but the SECOND is down this year compared to most. You have Bama and Florida. After that LSU and S. Carolina. But after that you have a bunch of ???  Back to the thread topic. CPJ is proving he is one of the best in the country yet again. The man just knows how to win.


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 18, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just a quick little question from an innocent bystander.....
> 
> Exactly what have you done that you would consider "more", other than 1 win over UGA in the last 8 years?
> 
> Please explain....


we beat a couple of auburn teams recently that were heavily favored both times

We beat # 3 Miami @ Miami

we played for the ACC TITLE which i know is a joke to you but whatever.....

Its tough to say because the last 8 years we were good at doing less with less with gaylee and reggie ball, UGA's best friends...

Meanwhile  Richt and donnan always piled up top 10 classes, do i have to name the draft picks?? Is there really any questions who is more talented top to bottom?

I say Va Tech and miami beat every team in SEC minus florida and Bama


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 18, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> we beat a couple of auburn teams recently that were heavily favored both times
> 
> We beat # 3 Miami @ Miami
> 
> ...




Ok....yes, it's obvious that UGA gets more talent, but you didn't answer the question....so again, what has GT done than is "more" than what UGA does on average year in and year out? Not being a jerk, just asking a question directed to your earlier post. You said it's obvious UGA does less with more and GT does more with less....Yet GT has won only once against them with CMR and hasn't finished with a higher ranking yet (yet being the key word there).


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 18, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just a quick little question from an innocent bystander.....
> 
> Exactly what have you done that you would consider "more", other than 1 win over UGA in the last 8 years?
> 
> Please explain....



Here we go again. BlowingSmoke, how does it feel to root for a bunch of 1st Class underachievers ? How's your season so far ? Are you enjoying it as much as I am ? 

Hey, isn't it about that time of year for that Gator beatdown the Mutts will take in Jax ? You going ?

Oh yea, there's a new sheriff in town and CMR ain't him. I also hear that BooBoo and  Willie the Pooh will be back for the Mutts in 2010 !!  Enjoy !!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 18, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Here we go again. BlowingSmoke, how does it feel to root for a bunch of 1st Class underachievers ? How's your season so far ? Are you enjoying it as much as I am ?
> 
> Hey, isn't it about that time of year for that Gator beatdown the Mutts will take in Jax ? You going ?
> 
> Oh yea, there's a new sheriff in town and CMR ain't him. I also hear that BooBoo and  Willie the Pooh will be back for the Mutts in 2010 !!  Enjoy !!!!!



Thanks for your concern, but I'm just pointing out a flaw in the man's statement. And no I won't be making it to Jax this year, I will be hunting a farm that I have the rights to in Indiana, and I would venture to guess that it will turn out better than the trip that you speak of  

While this season is going much better for Tech than it is UGA, it doesn't take a Tech grad to figure this one out.... 

Doing more with less would mean actually doing something, wouldn't it? Since UGA has done a little bit during the decade and Tech hasn't, it seems obvious. Are we good this year? No. You happy? I figured you were. But I still want to know how Tech has done "more" than UGA with "less"? Nothing more than that. Don't get your skivvies all bunched up. Not taking shots at the Geek squad, just asking a question that still hasn't been answered

And you can keep your sheriff there Barney


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> I dare say PJ does waaaaaaaaaaay more with talent than MR RIcht does???? comments?



Can't stop thinking about UGA can you? Do you have some sort of Steve Spurrier UGA complex? 
I think it's funny that some folks can't post in a thread without bringing UGA into it somehow.
Like 'Smoke said. What has PJ done that Richt hasn't?
Since he does "waaaaaaay" more, then it shouldn't be hard to answer.


----------



## Tulip (Oct 19, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just a quick little question from an innocent bystander.....
> 
> Exactly what have you done that you would consider "more", other than 1 win over UGA in the last 8 years?
> 
> Please explain....



Nobody thought that Tech would have a winning season last year but they did. They beat an SEC team bad. Sure it was MSU but its still an SEC team. Had a win at Death Valley against Clemson. Beat FSU for the first time in I dont know how many years. Humiliated Miami on Thursday night ESPN. And beat the Dawgs between the hedges for first time in 7 years. This was with players Coach Johnson inherited. That was last year. 

This year Tech beat FSU at Doak Campbell which they have never done. Beat MSU again and beat #4 ranked VT. The last time Tech has beaten a top 5 ranked team at BDS was 1962 against AlaBAMA. I think that is a little "more" than UGA has done considering the talent they have. 

I dont think Coach Johnson has more talent per say than Coach Richt but he has more ability to coach and make adjustments to win. As far as Bobo and Martinez hurting Richt I think thats a copout. Hes the head coach and if he thinks they arent doing their job to the best of their ability he should get rid of them. Obviously he thinks they are doing something right cause he hasnt fired them.

I will say this that from what I have seen sofar I honestly believe Tech and Coach Johnson will win a NC before Coach Richt does with UGA.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Tulip said:


> Nobody thought that Tech would have a winning season last year but they did. They beat an SEC team bad. Sure it was MSU but its still an SEC team. Had a win at Death Valley against Clemson. Beat FSU for the first time in I dont know how many years. Humiliated Miami on Thursday night ESPN. And beat the Dawgs between the hedges for first time in 7 years. This was with players Coach Johnson inherited. That was last year.
> 
> This year Tech beat FSU at Doak Campbell which they have never done. Beat MSU again and beat #4 ranked VT. The last time Tech has beaten a top 5 ranked team at BDS was 1962 against AlaBAMA. I think that is a little "more" than UGA has done considering the talent they have.
> 
> ...



So they beat a team at their house, beat the worst SEC team, and knocked off a highly ranked opponent.....


Still doesn't answer my question as to how GT does "more" than UGA with "less"

And if they do win one before Richt does, then yes, I will agree they do more with less. But it hasn't happened yet. So the question is still on the table.


----------



## Tulip (Oct 19, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> So they beat a team at their house, beat the worst SEC team, and knocked off a highly ranked opponent.....
> 
> 
> Still doesn't answer my question as to how GT does "more" than UGA with "less"
> ...



You can lead a horse to water BUT you cant make him drink. I dont know how much simpler I can put it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Tulip said:


> You can lead a horse to water BUT you cant make him drink. I dont know how much simpler I can put it.



I dont know how much simpler I can make it..... WHAT HAS GT DONE THAT IS "MORE" THAT WHAT UGA HAS????? The answer is nothing. It is wishful thinking on behalf of the GT fans. Yes you are having a better season than UGA is. Is that the "more" that you all are referring to? I surely hope not, but that is the way it seems. You havent won any conference titles, havent won any premier bowl games, beat UGA once in 8 years, havent finished a season ranked ahead of UGA, and havent played in a single BCS bowl game. Is that simple enough for you? I'm just trying to get an answer to my question. Why can't you give me one?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 19, 2009)

People might think I'm crazy, but there are two coaches I would want at GT.  One is named Nick Saban.  The other is named Paul Johnson.  You can have the rest as far as I'm concerned.

Paul Johnson is the best strategist walking the sidelines today, imo.  He sees the game better, he understands the schemes (his offense and their defense) better, he makes better adjustments, and he motivates just as well as any coach in the country.

Cheers to Dan Radakovich for seeing the potential and having the balls to hire him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats to Tech.

Even Predatooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 19, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> beat the worst SEC team,



hey....u watching any football this year? you think MSU is worse than Vandy? heck I'd bet thir option attack would give willie the pooh fits...

DId you read my previous thread? 

We beat highly ranked auburn teams twcie and #3 Miami..under gaylee

We underachieved with gaylee. 

We are not going to underachieve with jOHNSON.

THe point is this

one team gets perennial top 10 recruiting classes and they are not ranked

the other doesnt get anywhere near top 10 classes and is ranked in the BCS...


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 19, 2009)

DSGB said:


> Can't stop thinking about UGA can you?


well you are the one reading a thread that is titled the mastery of paul johnson. Nothing about UGA in the title. Seems like you wanted to catch a whiff of the johnson aroma and got all caught up...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> hey....u watching any football this year? you think MSU is worse than Vandy? heck I'd bet thir option attack would give willie the pooh fits...
> 
> DId you read my previous thread?
> 
> ...



Nope I don't even watch football. I hate it  Historically, MSU has been THE worst team in this league, bar none. So beating Auburn twice is what you guys have done that is "more" than UGA?  Look, I've already said that so far this year your team is fairing better, so I guess that is where this "more" comes from. Ok, I get it now.


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 19, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Historically, MSU has been THE worst team in this league, bar none.



Historically? I would say Vandy is the worst.... Remember MSU used to beat UF everytime they came to Starkville. UGA still struggling with that Beating UF part.

Hey we got a bunch 3 stars recruits and we are ranked, you and your 5 star guys arent


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 19, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> Historically? I would say Vandy is the worst.... Remember MSU used to beat UF everytime they came to Starkville. UGA still struggling with that Beating UF part.
> 
> Hey we got a bunch 3 stars recruits and we are ranked, you and your 5 star guys arent



This is all true and I think if you are honest you will note that most of us have tipped our hats to you boys.

Yall are having a very good season and I think most of us acknowledge that PJ is a very good coach.

Nobody is arguing that yall aren't having a much better season.  Nobody can dispute that.  I also believe that if the two teams played Saturday yall would hand us our butts.

I don't begrudge yall your excitement.  Heck I don't even begrudge yall talking crap to us.  Lord knows yall have been the butt of our jokes for a long time.  But lets not sit here and pretend that all of the sudden yall's program is suddenly this prestigeous football power house and that ours is something akin to Temple.  That's just dumb.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 19, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> But lets not sit here and pretend that all of the sudden yall's program is suddenly this prestigeous football power house and that ours is something akin to Temple.  That's just dumb.



I don't think anyone is taking it that far.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 19, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I don't think anyone is taking it that far.



Most of yall aren't but there are the usual suspects.  We have them on our side too.


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 19, 2009)

the point was we are beating teams with our overall inferior talent to do to paul johnson. that was the thread subject initially.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> well you are the one reading a thread that is titled the mastery of paul johnson. Nothing about UGA in the title. Seems like you wanted to catch a whiff of the johnson aroma and got all caught up...



Don't flatter yourself. I was expecting to read a thread about PJ and what he has done at Tech. Then, somehow you made it "what he has done better than Richt" and I'm not seeing it. Yes Johnson has done some good for the Tech program, there's no denying that. I just don't see what Richt has to do with it and your reason's for bringing him into the discussion.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> the point was we are beating teams with our overall inferior talent to do to paul johnson. that was the thread subject initially.



Nothing wrong with that and indeed ya'll are having a great season so far.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> People might think I'm crazy, but there are two coaches I would want at GT.  One is named Nick Saban.  The other is named Paul Johnson.  You can have the rest as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Paul Johnson is the best strategist walking the sidelines today, imo.  He sees the game better, he understands the schemes (his offense and their defense) better, he makes better adjustments, and he motivates just as well as any coach in the country.
> 
> Cheers to Dan Radakovich for seeing the potential and having the balls to hire him.



I agree that he makes some good adjustments and reads the defenses pretty well. He is a great motivator, as well.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2012)

Predator56 said:


> We have one of the worst kickoff cover teams in football
> 
> statistically a terrible defense though they played ok tonight
> 
> a kicker who cant make field goals



And three years later we still have all three. You want some good laughs? Read through this thread.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes sir, and we'll be back here in 3 more years.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 24, 2012)

CPJ,sucks,just my .02

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Nov 24, 2012)

playin for conference championship at 6-6

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> playin for conference championship at 6-6
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!!



It is a tough conference with lots of balance.


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> People might think I'm crazy, but there are two coaches I would want at GT.  One is named Nick Saban.  The other is named Paul Johnson.  You can have the rest as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Paul Johnson is the best strategist walking the sidelines today, imo.  He sees the game better, he understands the schemes (his offense and their defense) better, he makes better adjustments, and he motivates just as well as any coach in the country.
> 
> Cheers to Dan Radakovich for seeing the potential and having the balls to hire him.



Just wondering Doc, do you still feel this way?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

tcward said:


> Just wondering Doc, do you still feel this way?




You are not being nice!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are not being nice!!



I just had a question that's all..........


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 25, 2012)

tcward said:


> Just wondering Doc, do you still feel this way?



You're right.  Maybe CPJ should prostitute himself more and do a marilyn Monroe style happy birthday call to recruits.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2012)

Predator56 said:


> I dare say PJ does waaaaaaaaaaay more with talent than MR RIcht does???? comments?



Only in your mind.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2012)

Predator56 said:


> we have never had a top 10 recruiting class, you guys have one every year
> 
> 
> WHo has more talent UGA or GT??
> ...



Excuses, excuses.  If you coach didn't run such a funky offense, he might get more talent.  Actually your coach has pretty well shown he can't recruit.  Galley out recruited him by far.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 25, 2012)

Johnson's recruiting skillset may be his undoing.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 25, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Excuses, excuses.  If you coach didn't run such a funky offense, he might get more talent.  Actually your coach has pretty well shown he can't recruit.  Galley out recruited him by far.




Don't we all love people that know what is better for a group of people than the people themselves...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 25, 2012)

I have no doubt that our offense has turned away some top prospects who we might have otherwise signed.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 25, 2012)

I was hoping the score would stay 42-3, so we could talk about "one man and three points."


----------

